# Updated pics of Fedor!!



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

A full shot of my 125g tank and stand. We built the stand...it's all pimped out in side the cabinet.










Close up of tank.









Close up of Fedor, he's pushing 10" and his body is getting thick.









Look at the hump! He's a monster :lol:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

WOW he is GORGEOUS!!!   

And beautiful 125! :thumb:

Great Job lil mama! :thumb:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks cichlidlover128.  It's hard to believe about 6 months ago Fedor was only about 4" long and no hump. He loves swimming 6 foot laps in the 125. That's my desk to the right of the tank. If I don't pay enough attention to him he will get in that top corner of the tank and splash water everywhere until I pet his hump and play with him. What a big baby!


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow, great fish, now I want one again! Great tank setup as well!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow! Really? I didn't think Midas's had that much personality! I thought it was just Oscars! If I want a wetpet I will for sure either get a Midas or a Jag!


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

That fish is AMAZING!  Nice set up too. No wonder he looks so good. You should think about studding him out. :lol:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

In that last picture, he could have been Kiara's twin...

Definitely looks good, he's obviously loving having the space to himself.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

He lets you pet him??


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone  LOL let me pet him, that is an understatement! He begs for it to the point of splashing me with water :lol: He loves to bite my husbands finger. Sometimes he just holds on to the tip. Other times he shakes hard and tries to rip the end of his finger off. My husband said it was a joke when he was smaller. Now it's starting to hurt. 
SK who is Kiara? Is that one of your awesome fish?
cage He is a stud isn't he


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

This was Kiara...my absolute baby, but he died mysteriously about 2 years ago. I was crushed.


----------



## aquaman1018 (Sep 25, 2007)

beautiful fish nice stand


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

stunning fish and cool base


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Does your fish use any of those caves?

I might be getting some amarillos and wondered about decor.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

SK Kiara was gorgeous  I'm very sorry to hear you lost him....I can completely understand the crushed feeling. Yours has a little more orange on the body, but the same hint of blue in the pearl spot on his tail and fins.
I should take some pics of the inside of the cabinet. It's has fish food dividers, trash roll out, lots of storage.
Yes my fish use all the cave. The one to the far left is Fedors home. The Firemouth and Salvini are not allowed near his cave. He lets the 5 smaller female Convicts swim all through his cave. Some times he will half heartedly chaise them out. They just circle around come in the other side.
My tank has been set up and stocked for a few months and so far so good. I would like to thank Bernie for all his advise in stocking the tank. Fedor was in a smaller tank with no tank mates, we weren't sure if he would allow any tank mates at this point. I followed what Bernie said, stock list, time frame and so on. It all worked like a charm  I feel Fedor is much happier with other fish in the tank. He hasn't lost any personality either, something I was worried about.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Fedor is AWESOME lil mama, i love that hump!


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Fedor looks great, and so does his setup with that gorgeous stand you guys built! :thumb: 
He's a beautiful fish, and every time I see him and hear about the personalities of your and SinisterKisses' gorgeous specimens, I'm wanting to run out and set up a Midas tank too. Just isn't in the cards now, but once we move to a bigger place...

BV


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Pfft, once I move into a bigger place, too! There will be no stopping me! ha.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks gage and BV. I think he is one handsome devil too. :lol: I'm just happy that things are working out for him in the new tank. I think he is much happier with tank mates to boss around. My Salvini and Firemouth do most of the fighting. They pick on the Convicts the most too. So far I have 125g, 2-55g, 29g and 2-10g in our home office with 2 desks. At first Fedor would get completely jealous when he would see me feed the other fish in the room. He would splash and carry on. Now he accepts that they need to be fed too. I still have another extra room to fill.  We built a stand that holds two 55g tanks. I wouldn't mind having a couple more of those set ups in the extra room. I don't have MTS at all....nope not at all.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

He's gorgeous Lil mama! :thumb: What a stunner and you did an awesome job on the stand too!! Anytime you feel the need to build another stand you let me know.... :wink:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks heylady. We built a dual 55g stand too. I hate that stand that holds a 55g and 2-10gs. Any time you need a stand let me know. We built an awesome stand for my daughters 75g or would work for a 90g too. I'm going to post pics of the inside of the 125g stand. How's your Texas and Parrot breeding going? Any luck? How about the Texas and the FH? Keep me posted.


----------

